# eulersche Zahl



## nichtkarim (22. Nov 2021)

Moin, 

hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das implementieren könnte?

Ich hab jetzt bisschen ausprobiert und gegooglt, aber nichts wirklich dazu gefunden.


----------



## Oneixee5 (22. Nov 2021)

System.out.println(Math.E); 😅


----------



## httpdigest (22. Nov 2021)

GitHub - Jam3/math-as-code: a cheat-sheet for mathematical notation in code form
					

a cheat-sheet for mathematical notation in code form - GitHub - Jam3/math-as-code: a cheat-sheet for mathematical notation in code form




					github.com


----------



## temi (22. Nov 2021)

nichtkarim hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab jetzt bisschen ausprobiert und gegooglt, aber nichts wirklich dazu gefunden.


Es steht doch alles in der Aufgabe. Was brauchst du du denn noch?

Verstehst du die mathematische Herangehensweise nicht oder die Umsetzung in Java?


----------



## nichtkarim (22. Nov 2021)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Es steht doch alles in der Aufgabe. Was brauchst du du denn noch?
> 
> Verstehst du die mathematische Herangehensweise nicht oder die Umsetzung in Java?


Die Umsetzung in Java verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Nov 2021)

Wo hängts, was hast Du bereits probiert?


----------



## temi (22. Nov 2021)

nichtkarim hat gesagt.:


> Die Umsetzung in Java verstehe ich nicht.


Schau dir die Formel an. Es gibt Wiederholungen => Schleifen und ein paar mathematische Operationen.

Fang doch mal an und liefere einen Ansatz, wenn es nicht weiter geht können wir helfen.

EDIT: Es stellt sich auch die Frage, ob du irgendwelche Funktionen aus Math verwenden darfst oder ob du alles "zu Fuß" machen sollst. Wobei ich auf das Zweite tippe.

EDIT: Noch ein Tipp. Teile das Problem in kleinere Probleme auf. Du braucht z. B. eine Lösung, um die Fakultät einer Zahl zu berechnen. So was kann man erst mal separat machen und *testen* (u. U. auch direkt in der main()-Methode) und dann später im eigentlichen Code einbauen. Dadurch fallen Fehler schneller auf. Ideal wäre natürlich in dem Fall eine zusätzliche Methode.


```
public class Euler {
   
    public static void main(String[] args) {
       
        // Code zum Testen
        int f = 0; // Ergebnis
        int n = 5; // zum Testen unterschiedliche Werte ausprobieren
 
        // hier Code um die Fakultät von n zu berechnen
 
        System.out.println(f);
    }
   
    public static double euler(int n) {
        double euler = 0;   
       
       
        // hier den Code von oben später verwenden
       
        return euler;
    }
}
```


----------

